# Adjustment Brush, no pin, can't see mask?



## sehrich (Dec 17, 2008)

I must have something set incorrectly, when I try to make and local adj. no pin is placed in the image on which to click to see where the mask has been placed.  Kelby states in his book pin will be placed when you first click in area and then release.  Confused.  What am I missing?


----------



## DonRicklin (Dec 17, 2008)

Try 'h' for the pin and 'o' for the mask and to cycle through different colors. And welcome to our forum!

Don


----------



## rjalex (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi there. Thanks for the H and O hints which helped me too.

I now am better off but still the mask behaviour is not what I need.

I would like to paint with the adjustement brush WITHOUT seeing the mask, and see the mask ONLY when I hover on the adjustement pin.

Currently by toggling the O key I either NEVER see the mask or I see it AS I use the brush which is not letting me see the effect of the brush as I use it.

Hope I managed to explain myself and that someone can tell me what am I doing wrong.

Bob


----------



## Denis Pagé (Apr 21, 2010)

Hold down "O" while brushing...


----------



## Brad Snyder (Apr 21, 2010)

Yes, as Denis says, experiment with O and shift-O, as there are interactions between the two.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Apr 22, 2010)

[quote author=rjalex link=topic=4581.msg65'12#msg65'12 date=127184'774]
I would like to paint with the adjustement brush WITHOUT seeing the mask, and see the mask ONLY when I hover on the adjustement pin.
[/quote]
On the toolbar (press T if you can't see it), change the little dropdown to Auto instead of Always.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Apr 22, 2010)

Oh, hang on, it's not there in LR2! Try View menu &gt; Tool Overlay &gt; Auto Show instead.


----------

